# Hi-point



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

anyone have any experience with this guns. I just ordered one of the hand guns in a 9mm because i figured it was cheap enough to give it a shot. for 130 bucks i figure it cant be too good but it should be a pretty fun plinker.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes.... And those that I have seen, handled, and shot were all reliable, and reasonably accurate, but "clunky" looking and feeling. However, I have only had experience with the 9mm and the .40 S&W versions. I have not done more than just look at and handle the .45 HI-POINT handguns... My opinion is that they make a good "fun" or plinking gun...but for myself, I would prefer not use one for a concealed carry gun. (However, I do know one gentleman who does.)..... But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If you want a tough no frills affordable pistol look into the P series Ruger, or a police trade in Sig.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I was at a gun show with my buddy, and I picked up a Hi-Point in .40 S&W. He just looks at me and goes "Dude, that thing looks like a cordless drill". I definitely agree that they're clunky... Though, they're reliable enough to not be frustrating to shoot at the range.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Point = uke:


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i havent had a chance to shoot mine yet but it seems to be built fairly soild. i will buy alot better pistol sometime i just got this one cause it was a 130 bucks. ill probaly buy a ruger or some sort of a 1911.


----------

